# Fastest Way to Pull Up Images



## ewelltide (Aug 13, 2011)

I currently have a Dell XPS 420 with a Core 2 Quad CPU Q9400 @2.66GHz and 4G RAM, vista.  I shoot in RAW with a Canon 5DII which gives me 25meg files to work with and I often import hundreds, sometimes thousands, of photos to sort through and optimize.  Every time I click on an image, it can take up to 10 seconds to sharpen up so that I can view it clearly.  I'm considering purchasing a MacPro and would like to know what I need in order to have my images instantly come up clear.  Any help on this would be greatly appreciated, thx.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi ewelltide, welcome to the forum!

This technote would be a good place to start: http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/400/kb400808.html

If you're having to wait that long, then an immediate solution with your current system would be to render the previews before you start sorting.  It sounds like you either don't have any previews at all at the moment, or they're not big enough, or you're viewing them in the Develop module rather than the Library module, which will be slower moving from image to image.  To do so, select the photos in Grid view and go to Library menu > Previews > Render Standard Previews - or 1:1 previews if you want to be able to zoom in quickly too.


----------



## ewelltide (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks, I'm rendering them 1:1 now.  If you wouldn't mind a follow up question,  what do I need to think about when purchasing a new computer that will help render these suckers faster?  I'm realizing that this is taking quite a bit of time.  After a trip, I sometimes import thousands of shots.  Thanks again!!!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 14, 2011)

It comes down to a few main things, regardless of Mac or PC. Some of the basics were listed in that Adobe tech note, but you're mainly looking for hard drive speed, CPU (pref i7 rather than i5 chip) and giving it plenty of memory will make it happier in other areas too. Multiple internal hard drives, so you can split the catalog/previews away from the images also helps too.


----------



## ewelltide (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks again Victoria!!!, I did find that site very helpful and am now trying to figure out how to pay for what I need.  This probably won't be cheap, but well worth it to speed up my workflow.  I'm glad I found this forum.  Hopefully I'll be able to help someone else in the future.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 15, 2011)

Work out your hourly rate and work out how much time you'll save over a year - it makes it a lot easier to justify!


----------

